# Root login or any user login logout automatically in redhat linux 8.0



## sathya81 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Root login or any user login logout automatically in redhat linux 8.0 (Info Provided)*

"Root" login or any user login logout automatically in my redhat linux 8.0.I'm using the AMD Athlon Xp +1500 Processor.The services which are started manually are not killed.But all the windows that are opened are closed and again I get the login screen.

When I login as root and work for some time (no exact time specification)the X Server is killed suddenly without any intimation and again i get the login screen.All the windows that I have opened when logged in are closed expect the services that I have started manually. 



Can any one help me in avoiding this?


Thanks for the Help
Sathya


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

I don't recall there be any auto login feature in any version of Linux, it defeats the security features that are built into the OS itself. KDM and GDM are both configurable to do certain things at bootup. So if you be a little more clear as to what you need.. maybe we can help you out


----------

